# Swollen Face!?!?



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey All! I just got home this afternoon & my wether, Flash, has a swollen face? I noticed this morning, but I wasn't really sure & it went from 90's last week to like 40's so they've all bushed out some. I looked at his gums & eyelids, both look nice & pink to me. He's eating fine & is acting like his normal big baby self. I'm going to go get my thermometer, not sure what else to do? Really hoping it's not bottle jaw...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd give him some Benadryl. Could have been stung.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I literally just had the same thing happen to one of my Nigerian does - except mine got stung on the eyelid. I gave her 25mg of benedryl and 1/2cc banamine because the swelling was so bad. An hour later she looked significantly better - only a little swelling. 

How much does your guy weigh?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

However - here's a tip from Onion Creek Ranch on how bottle jaw acts - just in case:

ANEMIA IN GOATS

Although there are several causes of anemia in goats, the primary internal parasite cause is the microscopic Barberpole stomach worm (Haemonchus contortus). Liver flukes can cause anemia, but liver flukes by themselves usually disrupt just a few blood vessels and feed on the pooled blood. Over a long period of time anemia can slowly develop from liver fluke infection, but at nowhere near the level or speed that it occurs from the Barberpole stomach worm. FAMACHA, the field test for worms that is mentioned in more detail later in this article, was designed and tested solely for detection of Barberpole stomach worms. A less likely though on-the-increase possible cause in some areas is Anaplasmosis, which is also addressed later in this article.

Both the Barberpole stomach worm and the liver fluke feed on blood, consuming red blood cells and causing anemia. Hypoproteinemia is the protein depletion that results from a rapid reduction in red blood cells. *A common external symptom is bottlejaw -- a swelling under the chin that worsens as the day passes and may seem to disappear by morning, only to re-appear the next evening.* Edema is the term that refers to the swelling that is the result of fluid leaving blood vessels (caused by hypoprotenemia, i.e. severe protein deficiency) and pooling under the chin. Anemia is a life-threatening illness to goats from which they will not recover until the producer administers long-term treatment with Vitamin B 12 injections and iron supplements. There is no quick fix for curing anemia in goats


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

He’s right at 100#, temp was 101.8 so he’s good on that. I gave him B Complex & looked him over real good, I don’t see anything else out of the ordinary. Would iron be harmful if he’s not anemic?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I wouldn't give the iron - especially since you said their eyelids look ok. I would do a fecal instead. 

Is the swelling coming and going as mentioned in the article?

Did you try any Benedryl? You could give 75-100 mg (pills) to a goat that size. I crush the pill and sprinkle it on grain - or you can use children's liquid to drench. Be aware that the higher dose might make him a little sleepy and stumbly. But the Benedryl won't cause harm if it's not a bite or sting...


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> I wouldn't give the iron - especially since you said their eyelids look ok. I would do a fecal instead.
> 
> Is the swelling coming and going as mentioned in the article?
> 
> Did you try any Benedryl? You could give 75-100 mg (pills) to a goat that size. I crush the pill and sprinkle it on grain - or you can use children's liquid to drench. Be aware that the higher dose might make him a little sleepy and stumbly. But the Benedryl won't cause harm if it's not a bite or sting...


I didn't give benedryl, but I will when I get home! It hasn't changed at all & my husband thinks I'm crazy! He said he's just getting bushy because it got cold pretty quick. I'm going to take a fecal in on Monday, watch him close until then & give B Complex through the weekend. He's still acting fine, eating, drinking, etc...Hopefully I just overreacted!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.
Hope it will subside soon.


----------

